# Taming Groomzilla by E.N. Holland: KindleBoards Book of the Day!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess I am allowed to do this now: start my own book thread.



The synopsis hasn't showed up yet on Amazon but here it is:

Joel Harfner and Luke Townsend, lovers for two years, have just bought their first home together in Scarborough, Maine. In a moment of domestic impetuosity, Joel proposes to Luke, who says yes. Then, to Joel's surprise, Luke says he wants a wedding with "all the bells and whistles." Joel, who never expected to be married, suddenly finds himself in the midst of planning a full-scale destination event to be held in Provincetown, Massachusetts. Why Massachusetts? As Joel says, "We can't get married in Maine -- yet -- but we are ever hopeful." Taming Groomzilla tells the story of how Joel and Luke navigate the tribulations of the six months from "Will you marry me?" to "I do." And while they do seal their union, complete with a kiss, there is more than one twist and turn in store to complicate their journey and keep the reader hilariously entertained. A portion of the profits from the sale of this book will be donated to *Maine Freedom to Marry* and *EqualityMaine*, organizations that are fighting to keep same-sex marriage legal in Maine.

I have one wonderful 5-star review from Ed Patterson. Thanks Ed!

Thanks also to Susan and Steph who both provided very careful readings and picked up on a few lingering typos and little errors. They also said they both enjoyed the story very much. Steph said (in an email), "Great job, and as I already said, I really enjoyed it!" Susan wrote (also in an email), "I really like this story! The characters, especially Joel and his mother, seem very real, and everything falls into place beautifully. Both funny and moving, and it's a "happy" story -- I think you've got a winner here."

I hope folks will give the story a try and help me raise some money for a good cause. Please feel free to leave comments or ask questions here. Thanks in advance for your support.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lesile I am so excited for you. I downladed a sample. I have some school work to do this morning than I will read the sample.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> Lesile I am so excited for you. I downladed a sample. I have some school work to do this morning than I will read the sample.


Thank you, Anne. I downloaded the sample, too, because I was curious to see how much it covered. It goes all the way through Chapter One and into Chapter Two, so I think it is enough to give you a flavor of the novella. The story is short: 18,500 words; eight chapters and an epilogue. It's a fun, quick read. One of our members here, ladyknight33, said she read it on her lunch hour (and enjoyed it!).

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie, I read Taming Groomzilla this morning and really enjoyed it.  Thanks for the shout out to Iowa as one of the places Joel and Luke could have chosen to get married.  Our DD and her beautiful wife got married in June, and the emotions of why the public committment of a legal wedding ceremony (but worrying about being "in your face" to less tolerant folks) has a different level of meaning than living together certainly rang true.  My favorite scene in the "novella" was the conversation between Joel and his Mom when he was having his meltdown and she explained her views on why couples get married.

I can only hope our personal "Aunt Harriet" has a similar ephiphany at some point in her life.

Weaving the Kitchenaide and a mini-Cooper into the story was a lot of fun and seemed to be a "secret" bond for we Kindleboarders!  Thanks for starting my day with a smile.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Chris!

I hope "I don't do cornfields well" wasn't too insulting to Iowans. Poor Joel, he's such a Mainer. I sometimes wonder how he managed for those five years he was drifting around down south. Well -- actually I know. Not well. LOL

And the KitchenAid and the mini-Cooper...it was a natural. I couldn't resist.



> I can only hope our personal "Aunt Harriet" has a similar ephiphany at some point in her life.


Maybe you should give her TG to read? I wonder if she'd see herself in the story.

Thanks again for reading and I'm so glad you enjoyed the story.

L


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Downloaded the sample!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Downloaded the sample!


Thank you!

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

So glad you started the thread Leslie. I was over in the book corner and I was thinking this book deserved its own thread.

I did read this on my lunch hour. I really enjoyed the story. The description of some of the items are so vivid you can see them. I also like how a couple of items from other threads here on Kindle Boards were incorporated in the story. I got a good laugh from them. 

I also had to demo the text-to-speech feature while I was reading, so I quickly switched to my Readers Digest subscription for that. 

It is a sweet, funny romance.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, LK. It was a fun story to write -- it really wrote itself in a hot hurry, as I like to say. I think it was a little bit of therapy for me to help with grieving my father (he died on July 20th and I started writing this the next weekend: July 25th). As I said in the dedication, October 17th (the date Joel and Luke picked for their wedding) would have been my parents' 56th wedding anniversary. That was intentional and I was glad to see the date fell on a Saturday.

And putting in the KindleBoards "hints"? Well, that was just fun and very natural. I actually think part of the idea for the story came to me when I was reading the KitchenAid thread.

I am hoping to write something else with Joel and Luke. They are fun characters and I like having them in my head.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I loved this book which is worth every star I gave it.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

This is gonna get me through tomorrow's treadmill torture at the gym


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thumper said:


> This is gonna get me through tomorrow's treadmill torture at the gym


I think it is about the perfect length for a session of treadmill torture!

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Leslie.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Congratulations, Leslie.
> deb


Thanks, Deb!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am hoping to write something else with Joel and Luke. They are fun characters and I like having them in my head.
> 
> L


I really hope you do (novel-length pretty please). When the story ended, I wanted to know what else happens in their lives - Joel & Luke would be the basis of a great series!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, leslie - what happens next  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You'll just have to read the book! (Never mind that it isn't written yet! LOL)

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I'm excited. *Taming Groomzilla* is the #1 seller in romantic comedy over at All Romance eBooks. Wahoo!

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats Leslie!!! 

(((clapping)))


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Congrats Leslie!!!
> 
> (((clapping)))


Thank you, LK!

My webguy, Jeromy, has created a special webpage for Taming Groomzilla. You can find it here:

http://www.bcpinepress.com/special_release.php

I think it looks great. Please pass the word along to folks you might be interested in this issue. Thanks for your help!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie:

Did you submit an excerpt of Groomzilla to ric (zpector) for the GLWR Excerpt page? Also are you on Authors Den (I could look  )?

Ed Patterson


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just downloaded the book and look forward to reading it.  Congratulations Leslie, I envy people who have the talent to put their thoughts in the written word maybe why I love to read so much.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, I'm excited. *Taming Groomzilla* is the #1 seller in romantic comedy over at All Romance eBooks. Wahoo!
> 
> L


Congratulations!

This may be a dumb question, but I don't know how things work at the publishing end... does Bristlecone do POD books at all?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just downloaded the book and look forward to reading it. Congratulations Leslie, I envy people who have the talent to put their thoughts in the written word maybe why I love to read so much.


Thank you! I hope you enjoy it.



> This may be a dumb question, but I don't know how things work at the publishing end... does Bristlecone do POD books at all?


Right now, Bristlecone is exclusively ebooks. I do have books in my catalog (L.A. Mischief, Frost Fair, Ransom, Winds of Change) that I have done in collaboration with Cheyenne Publishing. I haven't talked to Mark about Groomzilla, though, because it is so short and it's not historical, which he is trying to focus on right now.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Leslie:
> 
> Did you submit an excerpt of Groomzilla to ric (zpector) for the GLWR Excerpt page? Also are you on Authors Den (I could look )?
> 
> Ed Patterson


Good suggestion, Ed. Remind me again what I need to send to him? (You can send me a PM.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As I was writing *Taming Groomzilla*, my husband, daughter and I went down to Newburyport, MA for lunch and a little research. This is the Rear Range Lighthouse. If you want to find out how it features in the book well, you'll just need to read the book! Enjoy...










L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you get to go up in it and take pics of the view?  That's a neat looking place!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Did you get to go up in it and take pics of the view? That's a neat looking place!


No, unfortunately we didn't.

It was an interesting building and not entirely what I expected -- I mean, it doesn't have the typical round, white lighthouse structure we've all come to know and love. LOL.

There is also a Front Range Lighthouse (more traditional looking) which has been moved from its original location and is being restored. This one is in its original home base and they are raising funds for its restoration, too. The pair of them provided safe passage to mariners coming into the Merrimack River from Newburyport Harbor.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am doing a happy dance, now. I get a mention in the Daily Sheet over at the Ultimate Brokeback Forum (Dave Cullen).

http://www.davecullen.com/forum/index.php?topic=37294.msg1647578

Thanks to Marcia who picked up on the book's publication and added it to the newsletter!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is great press and well deserved.

Ed Patterson


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Leslie, Your book was very entertaining.  I especially liked the way you wrote about the love between Joel and Luke and their families.  The KitchenAid Mixer was a great connection to KB's.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Congratulations Leslie, Your book was very entertaining. I especially liked the way you wrote about the love between Joel and Luke and their families. The KitchenAid Mixer was a great connection to KB's.


Thank you, B-Kay, I am so glad you enjoyed it! It was fun to write because their love was so real. And that KA mixer....well, Joel is just cooking up a storm!

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't think to ask, did you adapt any of the "Bride/Groomzilla" stories you got from the KBers?  Did anybody recognize parts of the story?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> I didn't think to ask, did you adapt any of the "Bride/Groomzilla" stories you got from the KBers? Did anybody recognize parts of the story?


No, I didn't really use any of the stories here, although I enjoyed them all. Reading bridezilla/groomzilla stories online gave me a few ideas but really, I wanted to keep it sweet and light and not go overboard with the mean stuff.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope Leslie is enjoying Swtizerland.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I hope Leslie is enjoying Swtizerland.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I am, but I have to say, I have a bad habit of eyeing every dark haired, slim hipped man I see and thinking to myself, "Could that be Joel?" And since there are alot of dark haired men here in Schweiz, that means I've been doing a lot of eyeing.  

L


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

I got this book because of Ed's endorsement. Will read it after I've finished reading the last Ed McBain 87th precinct novel.  I still have 1 full book and 1/2 book of the current read to go. THGTTG will be re-read after yours...

One day I'll get to visit Switzerland -- that's one place I've always wanted to see. Lucky you. Hope you get to see everything you want to see and experience and enjoy its best offerings!

ebc


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

AppleHeart said:


> I got this book because of Ed's endorsement. Will read it after I've finished reading the last Ed McBain 87th precinct novel. I still have 1 full book and 1/2 book of the current read to go. THGTTG will be re-read after yours...
> 
> One day I'll get to visit Switzerland -- that's one place I've always wanted to see. Lucky you. Hope you get to see everything you want to see and experience and enjoy its best offerings!
> 
> ebc


Thanks, Appleheart/ebc!

Can't wait to hear what you think of TG, but I am patient. I understand having books on the TBR list!

Switzerland is beautiful. I won't be doing much sightseeing since this is a work trip, but I did have a wonderful day yesterday visiting two art galleries and seeing Van Gogh and Giacometti. I wrote about it on Facebook which you can read here:

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?created&&suggest&note_id=118927589614#/note.php?note_id=118927589614&ref=mf

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It has been two weeks since *Taming Groomzilla* first went up for sale and in that time, I have managed to recoup my expenses ($200) so now I have moved into the realm of raising money for *Protect Maine Equalit*y which is leading the way to keep same-sex marriage legal in Maine. If you have been thinking about reading the book but haven't gotten around to it yet, now you have the perfect reason to do so.

Here's a link to the book:



If you want to suggest it to non-Kindle owning friends, they can buy multiple formats at All Romance eBooks (where it is still leading the pack as the number one Romantic Comedy!).

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-taminggroomzilla-80920-150.html

For more on Protect Maine Equality, go here:

http://www.protectmaineequality.org/index.cfm

Thanks to everyone for your support and interest!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a wonderful cause, Leslie and am proud that you have done this.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Appleheart/ebc!
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you think of TG, but I am patient. I understand having books on the TBR list!
> 
> ...


I am halfway through and I have to say that I want to meet everyone in this book in person! They are written so well that some of them actually remind me of friends. Having discovered KB a few months ago, I can't claim knowledge of anything board-related in the book but I am having many LOL moments.

Thank you, Leslie, for writing a wonderful, heartwarming and well written book (from what I have read so far..) and thanks to Ed Patterson for awakening my interest in books (his and now yours) that previously, I would have not picked up at all due to ignorance!

If I buy the paper version of the book, since I already have the Kindle version, will some $ go to your *Protect Maine Equality* fund? Does Amazon carry the DTB version? I really would like to help a little with your cause. Also, can I get the book signed, pretty please? <-- for my collection....

Edith aka AppleHeart

PS - forgot to thank you for sharing Switzerland with us...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Edith,

Thank you for this wonderful message! You made my day! Big hugs to you....  

Right now, the book is only available as an ebook -- it doesn't have a print counterpart. But if you want to help me support the *Protect Maine Equality* cause, perhaps you could post a review on Amazon, letting folks know that you liked the book and hopefully that will spur more sales. You can also let your friends and others know about it. For non-Kindle owning friends, the book is available at All Romance ebooks in a variety of formats including PDF, which can be read on a computer.

As for signing the book, I need to figure out something I could do...maybe make bookmarks or something. Well, that will have to wait until I get home for now.

For Switzerland, here's a picture of one of the very unique ferries that travel back and forth across the Rhine:










Thanks again, Edith!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah yes, nothing like Rheinvereissen, ja?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am excited. *Taming Groomzilla* just got a five-star review on Rainbow Reviews. The reviewer, Carole, writes:
_
I highly recommend that you laugh your way through this book ~ I think you'll be as fond of Joel and Luke when you're done as I am! This one is a keeper._

You can read the whole review here: http://www.rainbow-reviews.com/?p=1775

Remember, funds from the sale of this book will be donated to *Protect Maine Equality*. Have a good laugh and help a good cause at the same time!

Here's a link to purchase:











L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wonderful review, Leslie. Well deserved, and Rainbow Reviews is a top nitch reviewing site. Well done.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you settled in from Switzerland, Leslie?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Are you settled in from Switzerland, Leslie?
> 
> Ed Patterson


Pretty much, Ed. Thanks for asking!

And I am floating on air right now since I just got at 4.5 star (out of 5) review from Kassa over at Reviews by Jessewave. Here are a few quotes:

_A delightful, entertaining story about a very happy gay couple that turns into funny but crazy grooms when planning their wedding._

_This story is wonderfully written with great characterization and often poignant moments of emotion mixed with hilarious planning antics. As an introductory novella from a new author, this shorter story is a true gem._
_
For only 60 pages, this story has no missteps, with crisp, clean prose and brings a fresh, entertaining voice to the narrator. You'll definitely want to pick up a copy._

What a great way to start the weekend! To read the whole review, go here: http://www.reviewsbyjessewave.com/?p=6008#more-6008

For more about the book and why I am raising money for Protect Maine Equality, visit here:

http://www.bcpinepress.com/special_release.php

where you will also find links to buy!

Thanks everyone for your support!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Your great reviews keep rolling in. Well deserved.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've made my first donation to Protect Maine Equality/No On 1...$100.

Thanks for your support, everyone. Keep reading!

And if you want to make a straight donation, you can go to my fundraising page which is located here:

http://www.actblue.com/page/bcpinepress

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I've made my first donation to Protect Maine Equality/No On 1...$100.
> 
> L


Congratulations! I've been trying to find a similar group for Iowa and when I do, I will send a donation mentioning Taming Groomzilla and its proceeds to Protect Maine Equality. I am sure your support for them is greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Chris,

It looks like OneIowa is the equality organization in Iowa.

www.oneiowa.org

Here's an ad I found:


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Leslie - I hadn't seen the ad (I don't watch much tv).  I will be contacting them soon.  It is great to see the success you are having with Taming Groomzilla.  How is the sequel coming?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Thanks Leslie - I hadn't seen the ad (I don't watch much tv). I will be contacting them soon. It is great to see the success you are having with Taming Groomzilla. How is the sequel coming?


The sequel is coming slowly. I got distracted while I was in Switzerland and sort of lost the flow in my mind. Once I settle down with being back here at home, I'll get back on track.

I am also working on writing a "lost scene" -- ie, a scene that wasn't in the book -- of when Joel and Luke met in the bar. That would be a freebie that would be offered through All Romance.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am also working on writing a "lost scene" -- ie, a scene that wasn't in the book -- of when Joel and Luke met in the bar. That would be a freebie that would be offered through All Romance.
> 
> L


 

Ed P


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Finished reading your novella while I was at Thousand Islands (US/Canada sides) this past weekend and I really loved the surprise twist which I thought was better than the expected ending. Also enjoyed the hilarious planning of everything from the food, flowers, rings, location etc.., especially the choosing of the wedding attire - would have loved the Kilt! Also, when I saw the gazebo at Boldt Castle, I was seeing in my mind's eyes, Joel and Luke getting married there. Then we stopped by Tibbetts Point Lighthouse on our way to Hackets Harbor Battlefield, and guess what I was imagining which placed a smile on my face that my friends asked me what/why I was smiling at/for. Of course I couldn't tell them...mayhaps I should have, no? Geez!!!   

Since you're writing a follow-up, does that mean we get to see more of Joel's Mom and his sisters? She (the Mom) reminds me so much of my foster Mom here in America. (We were assigned foster families by the sponsoring hospitals when we first arrived here in the States, I guess to stave off our homesickness circa 1970s.) I also want to know more about the sister's (Grace?) plaid kilt. Heck, I need to know more about everyone! Golly, demanding much?!?!  

Re - fund raising: I've spread the word and am hoping that they'll do what they promised me they'd do. See, I have called in some of the favors owed me and I won't hesitate to do a little arm-twisting, erm, along with making them feel guilty... heh!

Very happy for you re nice reviews - I'm not very good at it but I'll try to do it, after 2 other reviews I have promised to write....

Edith


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Edith:



Spoiler



Did you promise me a review also?


 

Ed P


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Edith:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, I couldn't sleep - perhaps because I had just finished reading "The Girl Who Played With Fire" and it has made me reflective, or I suppose it was Fermat's Theorem...? So I do what I do when I'm not sleepy, I read a book or two and hang around the message boards playing catch-up....

I don't know if I had promised you a review


Spoiler



but you were one of the two I had in mind


. Heh!

Edith, who apologises for this OT post


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edith,

Thanks for your enthusiastic comments. The sister with the kilt is Rachel, who dated Giles (that's where it came from).

The sequel, working title (right now) is Groomzilla's Story and it is told from Luke's point of view, so you get to know him a little bit better. He's really quite different from Joel and sometimes I wonder why they fell in love and then I realize, those differences are why -- Joel makes Luke laugh and helps him lighten up a bit. Ed P. described Luke as a true romantic with one foot in the closet. I think it is true.

The "lost scene" will also be good (when it gets written). I think it might be a little sexier than TG.  

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh happy Sunday morning to me! I just checked Amazon and Rick R. Reed posted a five star review. Thanks, Rick! 

If any of my other readers are brave enough to put pen to paper and write a review, I'd appreciate it. I know that reviews are often the impetus to make a potential reader click the "buy" button. Thanks in advance to folks who choose to do this and support me and the book.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And now, enjoy some ice cream while reading *Taming Groomzilla*!










* Ben & Jerry's Renames Legendary Flavor to Celebrate Freedom to Marry

Ice Cream Company Renames "Chubby Hubby" to "Hubby Hubby," for the Month of September to Celebrate Gay and Lesbian Couples Getting Married in Vermont*

BURLINGTON, Vt.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Ben & Jerry's, known for its euphoric ice cream flavors and dedication to social justice, celebrates the beginning of the freedom to marry for gay and lesbian couples in Vermont with the symbolic renaming of its well-known ice cream flavor "Chubby Hubby" to "Hubby Hubby." In partnership with Freedom to Marry, Ben & Jerry's aims to raise awareness of the importance of marriage equality and, to show its support, will serve "Hubby Hubby" sundaes in Vermont Scoop Shops throughout the month of September.

Ben & Jerry's has a long history of commitment to social justice, including gay rights. Its partnership with Freedom to Marry, a national leader in the movement for marriage equality, aims to raise awareness of the importance of marriage equality and to encourage other states to follow the blazing trails of Vermont, Massachusetts, Connecticut, Iowa, and Maine. Freedom to Marry promotes the national conversation about why marriage equality matters and brings together partner organizations into a larger whole - a shared civil rights campaign.

"At the core of Ben & Jerry's values, we believe that social justice can and should be something that every human being is entitled to," said Walt Freese, Chief Executive Officer of Ben & Jerry's. "From the very beginning of our 30 year history, we have supported equal rights for all people. The legalization of marriage for gay and lesbian couples in Vermont is certainly a step in the right direction and something worth celebrating with peace, love and plenty of ice cream."

To kick off the celebration, Ben & Jerry's and Freedom to Marry will be publicly supporting the first marriages of gay and lesbian couples in Vermont and raising awareness for marriage equality and how to take action by driving consumers to freedomtomarry.org. By logging onto the site, people can show their support, sign a Marriage Resolution Petition, have conversations about why marriage matters and learn more about how they can support the cause.

"It's not polite to talk with your mouth full, but the most important thing that all us ice cream lovers can do to support the freedom to marry is speak with the people we know about why marriage matters and the need to end marriage discrimination in every state"," said Evan Wolfson, executive director of Freedom to Marry. "Thanks to Ben & Jerry's, starting those needed conversations has never been sweeter - and thanks to Freedom to Marry, we all now have a great excuse to eat more ice cream."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Two thumbs up and hooray for nearby Vermont (last week).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I'm excited. *Taming Groomzilla* is featured on the Gay & Lesbian excerpt blog today:

http://glfictionexcerpts.blogspot.com/

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I saw. Isaw. Great.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a great little video:






If people remember, at the end of TG, Joel tells us that he and Luke are going to Ireland for their delayed honeymoon. Ed Patterson suggested that might be an interesting story: Jewish Joel in very Catholic Ireland, which is also a place without gay marriage (see the video). What does Joel do? Pretend he's not married? He and Luke are just "friends"? Not wear his wedding ring? It's an intriguing idea and I haven't figured out all the angles yet.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Love it. I don;t know about Sinaed, but the guy looks like Elijah Wood and I'd wear his ring in a heart beat.


Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I recommended this book to someone at work this morning, but alas no Kindle. Is there a DTB yet?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I recommended this book to someone at work this morning, but alas no Kindle. Is there a DTB yet?
> 
> Ed Patterson


Unfortunately, no, and I don't have plans for a print version. However, you can buy the PDF from All Romance and read that with Acrobat, or even print it out.

Thanks for the recommendation, Ed!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A friend just read Taming Groomzilla and loved it and as a thank you, he sent me this picture. I just had to share...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, and you know what question I'm gonna ask, but I think the sporon is covering it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sporon...I had to look that up--my word for the day. It is also spelled sporran.

Anyone know what tartan the kilt is made of?

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, the gay word for it is Sporan (only kidding), and you know spelling is my strong soot. Knot!

The kilt must be made of cotton, if my Scottish cultural history can be relied upon.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, the gay word for it is Sporan (only kidding), and you know spelling is my strong soot. Knot!
> 
> The kilt must be made of cotton, if my Scottish cultural history can be relied upon.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Usually they are wool, in my experience.

I meant, what is the name of the tartan but I realize I did not phrase the question clearly.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I meant wool. That's the stuff that grows on sheep, hut man?  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love going to Amazon and voila! There is another five star review. Is Lily a member here? The name is not familiar.

Thank you Lily, whoever you are, I really appreciate your review and that you took the time to post it.

http://www.amazon.com/Taming-Groomzilla/dp/B002LARDB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255389291&sr=8-1


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think everyone knows we are working hard to preserve marriage equality here in Maine. I have been spending many hours on the phone, trying to get the word out. TG is also acting as a fundraiser although I have given much more money to the cause beyond the sales of the book. Then, today, I see this article and feel like there is a glimmer of hope...

*Harry Potter Alliance Asks Maine Muggles to Oppose Gay Marriage Repeal*

_This Maine muggle is right on board...LOL. The article is in the Wall Street Journal, no less!_










Is this young man a muggle or a wizard?

Susan Davis reports on the magic of state politics.

The wizard lobby is wading into Maine's fight over gay marriage.

The Harry Potter Alliance, a Massachusetts-based nonprofit that is "dedicated to bringing the themes of Harry Potter into the real world" announced today a grassroots effort to help defeat a Nov. 3 ballot initiative in Maine that seeks to repeal a recent state law legalizing same sex marriage.

The alliance announced an Oct. 24 concert series in Portland featuring Harry and the Potters and Draco and the Malfoys-two indie rock bands that sing songs from the perspective of Harry Potter characters.

The bands and concert attendees will then spend the day canvassing voters to vote against Proposition 1 in conjunction with Maine Equality, a gay rights group. Then, the bands will play a second concert, which will be live-streamed to fans who are also being asked to take part in a phone bank that day.

The lobbying day is being constructed as a House Cup Competition from the books-including the creation of a feature in the phone bank system that allows participants to register and earn points based on which House at Hogwarts they identify with. Headlining the effort is Evanna Lynch, who plays Luna Lovegood in the Harry Potter films.

"The parallels in Harry Potter around equal rights, including marriage equality, abound," said Andrew Slack, the Alliance's executive director, in a statement promising a "magical day of activism."

The same sex marriage law was passed in May and signed by the governor in September, but opponents of the law succeeded in collecting enough signatures to put the issue on the November ballot-meaning it cannot go into effect unless the voters approve it.

The ballot question is worded this way: "Do you want to reject the new law that lets same-sex couples marry and allows individuals and religious groups to refuse to perform these marriages?"

So voting "yes" will repeal it and voting "no" will enact it. Or as the Harry Potter Alliance might put it to voters: What Would Dumbledore Do?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bless you, Leslie and that little Wizard. I heard tht Dubledore wanted to get married in Maine and is now confident. (Now he just needs to be resurrected)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Bless you, Leslie and that little Wizard. I heard tht Dubledore wanted to get married in Maine and is now confident. (Now he just needs to be resurrected)
> 
> Ed Patterson


I will happily serve as Dumbledore's *** hag honor attendant at his wedding. Or, if he has one already, I'll help him find the right baker for his wedding cake. LOL.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope everyone is reading this wonderful lark through a subject that deserves attention.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I received this email the other day and wanted to share it with all of you...



Dear Leslie,

As you can imagine, Joel and I are devastated about the outcome of the No on 1 vote on election day. We never believed it would turn out this way -- we believed that that the people of Maine understood about fairness and equality and would support our right to marry. I still believe that people feel this way, but unfortunately, a campaign that was based on lies and deceit trumped honesty and doing the right thing. It is a very sad moment in Maine history.

Yes, Joel and I are married in Massachusetts and more importantly, we are married in our hearts, but we had hoped to be able to be married in Maine. Sadly, that day is not here yet.

Thank you for the hours you gave to the campaign and for the fund-raising you did through telling our story. I am pleased that you will continue to sell the book and donate a portion of the proceeds to EqualityMaine. We must continue the fight.

As Jesse Connolly says, stay the course.

Big hugs to you,

Luke
xo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was very pleased to see a five star review pop up on Amazon, from friend and fellow author, Dan Stone.

http://www.amazon.com/Taming-Groomzilla-ebook/product-reviews/B002LARDB6/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was at the bakery today and the young man working there looked just exactly like Joel, except he had brown eyes, not blue. But everything else about him was just picture perfect! I was so tempted to ask him his name...LOL

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What kind of cake did he order.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> What kind of cake did he order.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hahahaha, a Mad Hatter cake, of course!

Actually, I was buying a hazelnut brioche for breakfast, my newest favorite food from Standard Baking.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Over on Goodreads, one of the June challenges for the m/m group is to read a story with a wedding. Lots of people are reading Taming Groomzilla and giving it many positive reviews. I am very pleased! Check it out here:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6896726

If you haven't read this sweet love story yet, why not? Just the thing to brighten your day in June, the traditional wedding month.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Without a doubt, one of my favorite books.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Without a doubt, one of my favorite books.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You're welcome. This should be in everyone's beach collection.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a lovely story.  You need to do a sequel, Leslie, let us peek into how their lives are going now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> It's a lovely story. You need to do a sequel, Leslie, let us peek into how their lives are going now.


Thanks, Steph. Believe me, Joel and Luke drop in and visit me (in my mind) on a regular basis!

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Where is that sequel!!!!!!!! I thought you had one working.    

Ed Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Where is that sequel!!!!!!!! I thought you had one working.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I did...do. I need to go back and revisit that, yes. It's just that that pesky thing called life got in the way...LOL. You know how it is...

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Dang life!







I hate when life gets in the way of stuff-I-wanna-do.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was playing Words with Friends and got this lovely message from Zsuzsu:

_Settled down with a good read about an hours ago and ended up devouring it! I'm 80% through it already! Thanks!!! It's *Taming Groomzilla*._

then, a few minutes later...

_It was a great read and EXACTLY what I needed today. Made me smile and lifted me out of my funk!_

Thanks, Zsuzsu! I am so glad you enjoyed the story and I am glad to know it's a funk lifter.  

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm please to announce that Taming Groomzilla is our next KB Book of the Day! Check it out!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One of my personal favorites.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good morning everyone and thank you, Ed!

I am thrilled that *Taming Groomzilla* is the Kindleboards book of the day. I am particularly pleased because if you read the story, you'll learn that October 17th is the day that Luke and Joel chose to get married and today is October 17th! Thanks for making this happen on their anniversary, Harvey!

I wrote this short novel last summer, shortly after my father died. It was a bit of therapy for me. My parent's wedding anniversary was October 17th and last year (2009) they would have been married for 56 years. I dedicated the story to both of them.

I hope folks will give *Taming Groomzilla* a try. It's a sweet little story. No vampires or werewolves anywhere in sight, just a lot of happy love and the usual trials and tribulations that accompany planning a destination wedding.

Enjoy!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just discovered the sample feature (thanks, Harvey!) so now you can read a sample without even downloading it.

Read a sample of *Taming Groomzilla*, the Kindleboards book of the day!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

One of my favorite KB author books.  I sent it back to my Kindle this morning to reread in honor of it being the KB Book of The Day.  

If you don't already have this book, do yourself a favor and buy it.  If you have it, but haven't read it yet, move it up your TBR pile. 

Oh, by the way Leslie, get back to work on the sequel, PLEASE!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

What a great surprise to find this here!  I love this book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> What a great surprise to find this here! I love this book.


Thank you, Christopher! I am so glad you enjoyed the story!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> Oh, by the way Leslie, get back to work on the sequel, PLEASE!


I really should do that, shouldn't I? Luke wants everyone to know his side of the story. 

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just bought this book...before I even knew Leslie was the author!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I just bought this book...before I even knew Leslie was the author!


I hope you enjoy it. It's a short novel---perfect reading for a fall afternoon. 

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> What a great surprise to find this here! I love this book.


Christopher, I kept looking at your name and thinking, why do I know this guy and I suddenly realized...I see you on Channel 6! Small world! Welcome to KindleBoards and again, so glad you loved my story!

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I will add my .02. This is a great story.  I finished the story over lunch hour the day it was released. In honor of it being the KB book of the day, I am going to reread it this afternoon. 

Anxiously awaiting the sequel.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Leslie!!  I loved this book when I read it last year.  I am also on the "not so patiently waiting for the sequel" list!  lol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> I will add my .02. This is a great story. I finished the story over lunch hour the day it was released. In honor of it being the KB book of the day, I am going to reread it this afternoon.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting the sequel.


Thanks, Ladyknight! I remember you telling me how much you enjoyed it and I was so excited because you were one of my first readers. I hope the re-read is good for you...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Congratulations, Leslie!! I loved this book when I read it last year. I am also on the "not so patiently waiting for the sequel" list! lol


I really need to dust off that sequel. It was a bit more introspective than TG. Luke has a serious streak (well, Joel does, too). It's just that Joel never expected to be married, since he came out at 15, while Luke always expected to be marrying a woman...so some of the things he thinks about are a bit different.

L


----------

